# Results of test 5/17/08



## mshelly87 (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone who took the CPC exam on 5/17/08 received their results yet? I am going crazy waiting. Please let me know, i'd like to hear. Shelly


----------



## sherryjean27 (May 27, 2008)

I still have not got my results. I thought for sure I would have had them by now. Now I am getting nervous. I hope they post soon. I took my on 5/17/08 in Newport, KY


----------



## mshelly87 (May 28, 2008)

*exam results*

That exam was sooooo hard. I was putting my pencil down at the last second. I really wonder if I passed too. I hope to hear something in the next few days. Good Luck


----------



## sherryjean27 (May 28, 2008)

I did it. I got my results this morning. I passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## banchee34 (May 28, 2008)

*exam results*

Hi,

I also took the test on 5/17/08 in Cookeville TN.  No results yet.  I am nervous about hearing the results.  

banchee34


----------



## geminitc81 (May 28, 2008)

*CPC EXAM results*

Hello Everyone

I'm Also Wating And Checking Everyday, Day And Night For The Test Results, Took Test On 5-17-08 T.c. Michigan..................................


----------



## elvisgirl62 (May 28, 2008)

sherryjean27 said:


> I did it. I got my results this morning. I passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



when did you take your test


----------



## banchee34 (May 29, 2008)

*cpc test 5/17/08*

Hi, everyone

Just found out that I passed my test. I took it 5/17/08 in Cookeville, TN.  This was my second try, so glad I passed.  Good luck to you all that have no yet found out.

banchee34


----------



## kblevins (May 29, 2008)

banchee34 said:


> Hi, everyone
> 
> Just found out that I passed my test. I took it 5/17/08 in Cookeville, TN.  This was my second try, so glad I passed.  Good luck to you all that have no yet found out.
> 
> banchee34


hi, I've just graduated from U.S. Career Institute with a GPA of 95%. I have been reading everyone's replys about the exam. This is something I plan on doing soon,but I have to say you all have made me a little bit nervous. When I decided to be a medical coder as my career,I was told this was in high demand and you could be certified or non-certified,now it seems everyone wants you to be certified. Any pointers from any one? Most all of you are saying the test is sooo hard. Could someone being fresh out of school be able to pass this test? I am looking for a job in medical coding and now I'm not sure if anyone even hires a non-cerified coder. I hope I did'nt make the wrong choice for my career. I would be greatful for any in-put.
                              Karen Blevins
                               Gray Court S.C.


----------



## sherryjean27 (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish I would have taken my exam fresh out of school. If you work hard through school and know your stuff, I believe you can pass it. Because when you're in school, you learn coding for every specialty and the guidelines pretty well for the cpt anyways. It would have been alot easier for me. I waited a few years after I got out of school. I am in Internal Medicine and e&m coding on my job, so I had to learn everything all over. I encourage people fresh out of coding school to go on and study to take the test. You may have A on the end of your credentials, but at least the hard part will be over. Good Luck. Don't get discouraged. All I used was the 2007 AAPC study guide and a practice test, and learned my guidelines in the ICD-9 coding books real well, and I passed. It was hard, but not as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## gcaron (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you know where on the aapc site to look for exam results.  I have some gals in my office who recently took the exam and were not sure where they get posted.
I would appreciate any help


----------



## db3296 (May 19, 2009)

hiya ok here is my best attempt to help. if you log in then go to my events and then there is a tab on the right side that says exam or something to that effect click on that andit will say pending or details. i do hope this email has helped. best of luck. 
dawn

by the way it seems to take ages as i took my exam on 5-9 and still is pending


----------

